# Constipated hedgehog!! Please help.



## chubbstersmomma (Mar 13, 2015)

I had to switch my hedgehog from blue buffalo to spikes ultra because of his weight. I tried to do it slowly but I ran out of the blue buffalo. He likes spikes ultra and seems to be eating a good amount of it but he is constipated. I don't have money right now to go out and buy blue buffalo plus he was getting really fat on it. If I keep him on spikes ultra will he eventually get used too it and stop being constipated? I tried feeding him pumpkin and other veggies but he will NOT touch anything other than his food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You may need to try to syringe-feed him some pumpkin or some sweet potato baby food and see if that helps. Make sure he's also drinking enough water, since that can have an impact on constipation issues. If it continues for more than a few days or if he gets an impaction, then he needs to go to the vet right away (especially for an impaction).

Just so you know, while Spike's Ultra is the best formula available from Spike's in terms of ingredients, the food really isn't that great. You can get better quality cat foods that are around the same fat percentage (12%) or even lower that are cheaper.  The high price on Spike's for the low-to-medium quality of the food has always bothered me, so I like to mention that in case people haven't noticed or in case they've had a breeder or vet insist it's the only thing that can be fed, etc.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I got my picky boy to eat pumpkin by swirling it with chicken and gravy baby food. He loves the baby food so much he doesn't mind the veg!


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

My hedggie does number 1 and 2 every time he gets into a bath. You could also wet a tablespoon of the current food your feeding him in addition to the dry food. Because it's hedgehog food I don't think the texture would be very nice but it's worth a try for now.


----------

